# which motor?



## airbornemike (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm going to run a jet on my new hull www.toweemarine.com (16' L 51"W) owners are already running 25hp jets with good results.
What would be an ideal 2 stroke outboard to fit a pump with?
I hear good things about Yamaha 25msh motors, as well as merc.


----------



## mphelle (Apr 4, 2014)

Website didn't work to look at models. What is the hull made of, transom height, width across bottom, max hp, tiller or remote steering, electric or pull start?


----------



## airbornemike (Apr 4, 2014)

Hull is Kevlar composite, only one model made google (towee marine),need a short shaft, 25 or 30hp, tiller, I'll take electric or pull start.


----------



## mphelle (Apr 4, 2014)

Got the link to work on another computer with google chrome. A jet pump will require a 21in transom, is that an option or will you use a jackplate? If you come across a good used Merc 25/20, that might be a lightweight option. Are you limited to 20hp max?


----------



## airbornemike (Apr 4, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347466#p347466 said:


> mphelle » Today, 14:16[/url]"]Got the link to work on another computer with google chrome. A jet pump will require a 21in transom, is that an option or will you use a jackplate? If you come across a good used Merc 25/20, that might be a lightweight option. Are you limited to 20hp max?



Everyone that runs a jet with these hulls uses a JP. I know a guy running a new tohatsu 35/25hp which is 200lb with out any problems, that things $7000. I'm shopping yamaha and merc 2 strokes, dealer has a yamaha msh 2 stroke 25hp brand new $3000.

Found a 98 2stroke merc right around the corner, the age has me spooked though.


----------



## ogdenmarine (Apr 4, 2014)

From what I've seen and heard tohatsu makes the meanest running 25hp motor. Also I think you may want to shop around for one. I'm pretty sure you can find them cheaper. My 60/40 4 stroke mercury was only 6k.


----------



## airbornemike (Apr 6, 2014)

Ok I'm going to look at yamaha 25hp 2stroke, supposedly mint. Question is has anyone run a jet on this motor? How do you think it compares to a 2stroke merc in the same hp?


----------



## airbornemike (Apr 11, 2014)

Found one 30hp jet 2003 Johnson, thanks for the help gents.


----------

